# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Larson D-1, 1:72, самоделка

## Марат

История из "Уголка неба": 
"В 1955 году конструктор Мерл Ларсон (Merle Larson), глава фирмы Larson Aero Development, изготовил легкий сельскохозяйственный самолет, получивший наименование D-1 (иногда встречалось название Duster D-1). Самолет предназначался для замены популярных в то время Boeing Stearman. Для удешевления создания в конструкции нового самолета было использовано 25% от Stearman. 
D-1 представлял собой одноместный одностоечный биплан, оснащенный двигателем Lycoming R-680 мощностью 225 л.с. или на выбору покупателя Jacobs R-755 той же мощности. Фюзеляж был изготовлен из стальных трубок и покрыт тканью до кабины пилота, а хвостовая часть оставалась "голой" для предотвращения накопления там пыли. Крылья были изготовлены из легкого алюминиевого сплава. Для значительного снижения стоимости самолета для шасси использовали стандартные автомобильные колеса и шины от Форда."
Модель изготовлена из фирменного пластика различной толщины, тянутого литника, растяжки из детского бантика. Цилиндры двигателя оребрены проволочкой. Покраска - советская нитра, смывка маслом.

----------


## Марат

Модель изготовлена по двум снимкам...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Привет!
Марат, с каждым разом все больше и больше поражаюсь.. В хорошем смысле...)))

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Пётр.
К данному самолёту строю грузовичок Додж с мешками агрохимии. Почти закончил раму.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Забавный аппаратец! Очень понравился!
Надеюсь, не обидитесь на мелкую придирку? По-моему, с козырьком что-то не то.

Грузовичок тоже забавный - этакий "мини-ЗиС-150" :)

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Саша.
Козырёк я задел пальцем, когда фотал. Так и оставил от греха подальше. Когда буду делать виньетку - починю :Smile:

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Марат, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Крепкого армейского здоровья, счастья, успехов во всём и, конечно, новых творческих идей и необычных моделей!

*P.S.* Загляните сюда: http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...c_t_37127.html

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Саша.

----------


## Марат

Ходовая Доджа построена. Теперь композиция выглядит так...

----------


## Kasatka

Марат, круто, как всегда =)

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Сергей

----------

